# My dogs fought :(



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

My husky and my mutt got in a fight (twice now) and this time it was bad. My mutt lockjawed on my husky. I had to use pepper spray to release but they were stuck a good 2-3 minutes while I panicked. My mutt I could tell was trying to release but he kept just shaking his head which hurt Smokey. My husky was bleeding. We dressed the wound. He is extremely lethargic now. If he is not doing better in the morning he will go to our vet.

The thing is it's been a while since I've been trying to convince my husband to re home one of the dogs because they do not get along. My husband will not listen and says they are in the best of care with us. While I agree I do my best I am terrified of my pups sometimes. Smokey has bitten me by accident once when him and Riley got in it a couple years ago. I do not know how to convince my husband to re home one of the dogs. My husky Smokey is getting older and still has an appetite but his back gave out for a bit because of a previous fight...

My question is: *what should I do?* We have 3 dogs and 2 cats and I have a 5 year old. I also want another kid but am up to my eyeballs in dog and cat stuff. I am not spry like I used to be and I'm scared sometimes I've missed a lot of life because of them...

I am not the type to go behind my husband's back and do stuff...

*Should I re home on my own? *

My two are separated for the most part but today Smokey got out of his crate and that's why they were together and ended up fighting...

I just cannot handle them any more (for a few years now) and don't know how to convince my husband about this. He says I should've done this and that to prevent it but my kid was also in the pool while this was happening and while my kid is smart enough to come out and knew something was wrong and to stay put I was terrified. 

*What else can I do?*


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

I am taking Smokey to the vet in the morning.

should I have him put down; behind my husband’s back a dog that has a few more years in him.


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

I hate to reply to this sad story, but I feel I must repeat the words from the only vet in the country that I respect for any diagnosis or surgery: I will only put a dog down if it's the only option other than permanent pain and agony. In other words, he would never put a dog down that "had a few more years in him." Best of luck,
jigs


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

He is in pain. I am not an ideal 3 dog owner. They are outside in an AC’d crate box like contraption 24/7.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

In 104 degrees weather day after day. I feel so guilty.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Zeev said:


> I am taking Smokey to the vet in the morning.
> 
> should I have him put down; behind my husband’s back a dog that has a few more years in him.


Putting a dog down behind your husband's back would not be good for your marriage. I suggest you ask him his limit on the vet bills. My dog got attacked by an off leash dog last month, the vet bills have passed $1800, and will probable reach $2000 at his next appointment on Monday. To be honest, I'm shocked you didn't take your dog to the vet immediately. .


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> Putting a dog down behind your husband's back would not be good for your marriage. I suggest you ask him his limit on the vet bills. My dog got attacked by an off leash dog last month, the vet bills have passed $1800, and will probable reach $2000 at his next appointment on Monday. To be honest, I'm shocked you didn't take your dog to the vet immediately. .


We dressed the wound.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

And gave him pain meds from a previous injury


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

Aww Zeev, you and your hubby really need to talk about your pets future together. Apparently there is a Lot to talk about! Keep it honest and open, and, good luck!


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

three dogs in a box! no... I just rescued this one from that same situation. It took me all this time to get Bernie back to normal good dog after that torture:





  








Meet Bernie




__
herojig


__
Mar 3, 2021




Rescued from hotbox after original owner died of Covid


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Zeeva, what a difficult time for all of you. I remember your Smokey stories from before. So hard when our significant others don't agree. I would worry your son may get caught up someday in a fight. I hope Smokey is doing ok.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The mutt shaking his head was not trying to let go. That's a sign this is serious. That's what dogs do to break the neck of their prey.

I would not euthanize a dog just because of a dog fight. This is a management issue that falls on you. If the dogs are fighting then they should never be out at the same time. You have a lot going on here and you can't allow a dog fight to happen that could inadvertently have your 5 yr old in the middle of it. 

So, my advice is to never have more than one dog loose at a time or you need to rehome one of them.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I forget how long ago this fight was but the one that was shaken really needs a vet if he is lethargic. He could have serious injuries you can’t see


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I would contact your local shelter and explain the situation. They often help people who find themselves in over their heads with more dog than they can care for. Some can help you with medical treatment if a vet is too expensive, usually the 'cost' is you agree to surrender the dog to them. You could also call your local animal control and report the bite, they will often talk to people in that situation and perhaps can convince your husband to limit the number of dogs. (What is the legal number you can own where you live? Are you over the limit?)
I would suggest you not make a hasty permanent decision until you have exhausted all other possible solutions. I hope this works out in a positive way for the dogs and your and your husband.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The child should be first priority to get this under control. I don't understand that your husband doesn't get it. This is also concerning the safety of your child. The kid was in the pool when the fight broke out? Can he swim? And yes, to the vet visit for the shaken dog. That shake was meant to kill. I personally wouldn't make any decision behind your husband's back.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Okay, is it just me, or is there something fishy here.


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't think there is anything fishy, This young lady has a lot on her plate. Not many people can handle 5 pets, a home, a relationship, and a young and possibly growing family all at the same time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Honey Maid said:


> Okay, is it just me, or is there something fishy here.


No, there isn’t.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Zeev said:


> He is in pain. I am not an ideal 3 dog owner. They are outside in an AC’d crate box like contraption 24/7.


Zeeva, what does this mean?
These dogs are outside together in a small enclosed space?
If so, why on earth does your husband think there is no better care they could receive?

I remember him being anti dog, it confuses me, why you got another.
What the other dog did was a kill shake, you know this. Smokey likely needs antibiotics, because dog canines make nasty puncture wounds that cause infections.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I’m sorry but your child needs to be priority, period! If that means rehoming your husband, he can take the dogs with him, then so be it. That kill shake could have been your child, dogs lose focus when in a dog fight. No I would not do anything behind his back, that is not a good foundation for your relationship and future together, trust is paramount if you want a long lived marriage.
I’d simply give him an ultimatum that leaves him no choice but to choose your child over the dogs. It does not sound like a nice life for the dogs, you or your child. Rehoming whichever animals needed to give you a peaceful and safe home is best.
Please get your dog to the vet ASAP, I don’t mess around with dog bites as Sunflowers mentioned, infection can be swift and fast.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm curious to why your husband even wants those dogs if he isn't willing to take care of them? If you've told him you cannot handle it anymore and he refuses to care then yeah I would 100% give those dogs away.. even if it is behind his back. That would be the most responsible thing to do. For the sake of your dogs to have a life outside of a box and for the sake of your child to grow up in a safe environment. I'm sorry but marriage is a 2 way street. As important as trust is, so is communication.

Also, please do not put down an animal just because you can't care for it anymore. There are tons of resources and people who can help these animals, focus on your child.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Zeev, also, please remember to take care, and be patient and kind to yourself too, as you recover from the trauma. You have our empathy for the situation you're in, I'm so very sorry the attack happened.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

melaniep said:


> I'm curious to why your husband even wants those dogs if he isn't willing to take care of them? If you've told him you cannot handle it anymore and he refuses to care then yeah I would 100% give those dogs away.. even if it is behind his back. That would be the most responsible thing to do. For the sake of your dogs to have a life outside of a box and for the sake of your child to grow up in a safe environment. I'm sorry but marriage is a 2 way street. As important as trust is, so is communication.
> 
> Also, please do not put down an animal just because you can't care for it anymore. There are tons of resources and people who can help these animals, focus on your child.


I agree with this. I am the one who cares for the animals shouldn't I be the one who decides what to do about them?

I cannot give ultimatums. I cannot leave my marriage over pets.

I'm sorry if it seems attention seeking. I've had a long few years away from the board trying to take care of everything. I really have no friends other than here to vent to so this is what I do if it seems fishy I'm sorry.

Anyway. My husband has promised to re home Riley. He was a stray which we couldn't find owners for and did not want to surrender a healthy loving pup to the shelter so we kept him. My husband promised to re home him a while ago but it never happened hence I returned here to get some advice.

Thank you to those of you who stand by me in not doing anything behind my husband's back but I feel it is necessary. I don't even have the energy to figure out how to begin to re home him. That's why I cannot do anything and have asked my husband to do it....

Thanks again everyone...I really appreciate you all listening to me without judgement.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How is Smokey?


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> How is Smokey?


He went to the vet. They sedated him stitched him up and he's resting...He seems to be fine. He ate and pooped and peed...

Riley acts as if nothing happened. I've read that dogs hold grudges though. They are separated. My brother in law came over to help thankfully.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Call a rescue group and surrender him if they will take him. If not, take him to a shelter. Tell your husband and then do It.


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

I cannot give advice on how to rehome a pet. I did that once.. There was nothing wrong with the dog. Matter of fact, he's alive and well and after chemotherapy tomorrow I am going to see him for the second time since he's been out of my life. He might not be in my daily life any longer, but he sure is still in my heart. It's been almost 7 years since I let him go.. I don't regret it, His life has been wonderful in all of those years. For anyone placing a pet, I hope you get as lucky as I did and everything works out in the end -


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Zeev said:


> Riley acts as if nothing happened. I've read that dogs hold grudges though. They are separated. My brother in law came over to help thankfully.


Dogs don't forget and may go at it again very unexpectedly. Your child can leave a a door open and get in between. I would not have these two in one house one day longer. Maybe board Riley? Wishing you well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Dogs don't forget and may go at it again very unexpectedly. Your child can leave a a for open and get in between. I would not have these two in one house one day longer. Maybe board Riley? Wishing you well.


I understand they live outside?
Wonder what this contraption looks like.


Zeev said:


> He is in pain. I am not an ideal 3 dog owner. They are outside in an AC’d crate box like contraption 24/7.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeev said:


> He went to the vet. They sedated him stitched him up and he's resting...He seems to be fine. He ate and pooped and peed...
> 
> Riley acts as if nothing happened. I've read that dogs hold grudges though. They are separated. My brother in law came over to help thankfully.


Dogs don't really hold grudges so much as it's a rise in hormones and adrenalin. When there is a fight, their hormones stay elevated for an extended period of time - like weeks. So just because they are fine now, keep that in mind. Any little trigger could send them into another fight. 

Our two previous females fought alot. It was always the Boxer that started it. I went on vacation for 3 weeks with Jax and when I came home, it was a totally different atmosphere. Sierra's stress hormones had time to decrease. It still wasn't perfect just because of who Sierra was but it was better. 

Just be extra careful to not let them out together. I don't want to see anything happen to your son or you breaking up a dog fight.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeev said:


> I agree with this. I am the one who cares for the animals shouldn't I be the one who decides what to do about them?
> 
> I cannot give ultimatums. I cannot leave my marriage over pets. I've been hospitalized several times because I'd rather that than leave my marriage.
> 
> ...


Talk to your husband, A. It's not easy to rehome a dog even with the best of intentions. I just helped rehome a puppy and all of my rescue connections suddenly went silent when I needed help. I was able to place him in a stellar home with the help of one person. But it's really not easy finding a home all on your own. 

Contact rescues and see if they can do a courtesy post, offer to donate any adoption fee to them. Most often, if there is no previous bite or aggression history, and you can continue to house the dog, they can help. If you need help finding rescues, send me a message and I'll help you do the web search to gather a list and weed them out.


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm married 32 years, IF I give "the look" which isn't bad or mean or sad, it is what it is, because I cannot say no well or firmly enough and have people KNOW I mean I cannot do this, but I give that look, it took about 25 years but my husband GETS right on it. Because he doesn't question, he knows. If you can't handle it, calmly and lovingly say, I cannot handle this. It needs done. Humanely, but now. I can't begin to tell you how many people questioned are you really at the end? Do you really mean no? I had one person say, this is you out of control/overwhelmed?. And I looked over at my husband who heard that, and he got right on it. Sometimes we are TOO nice which ends up not being ideal for anyone.. I get it. My pup pup who wasn't listening or responding because of this, NOW gets it too, it didn't take her long. No means No. Talk soft but mean it. It must be done. So with my pup pup, I would try and try and she thought I was funning because I'm too nice at first. After it's. No, you can't do this, rest in your kennel... A little good training, and I can still be nice but seriously calm and firm. Your situation would put me in the hospital with nerves, so take care of it and know you can. Take care of your dogs, or I need to do this, and you won't like it. No games. They NEED to deserve your kindness and respect it and you need not to be hospitalized and listened to. Basic living breathing rights.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Honey Maid said:


> Okay, is it just me, or is there something fishy here.


I think it's just you.. What is fishy?




AboutAbby said:


> I'm married 32 years, IF I give "the look" which isn't bad or mean or sad, it is what it is, because I cannot say no well or firmly enough and have people KNOW I mean I cannot do this, but I give that look, it took about 25 years but my husband GETS right on it. Because he doesn't question, he knows. If you can't handle it, calmly and lovingly say, I cannot handle this. It needs done. Humanely, but now. I can't begin to tell you how many people questioned are you really at the end? Do you really mean no? I had one person say, this is you out of control/overwhelmed?. And I looked over at my husband who heard that, and he got right on it. Sometimes we are TOO nice which ends up not being ideal for anyone.. I get it. My pup pup who wasn't listening or responding because of this, NOW gets it too, it didn't take her long. No means No. Talk soft but mean it. It must be done. So with my pup pup, I would try and try and she thought I was funning because I'm too nice at first. After it's. No, you can't do this, rest in your kennel... A little good training, and I can still be nice but seriously calm and firm. Your situation would put me in the hospital with nerves, so take care of it and know you can. Take care of your dogs, or I need to do this, and you won't like it. No games. They NEED to deserve your kindness and respect it and you need not to be hospitalized and listened to. Basic living breathing rights.


I'm not following you on this one...


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

We bought muzzles. They are separated but what do you think about muzzles? I guess we cannot leave them on 24/7. But do you think Smokey can get some grass time with Riley if they both have muzzles?


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Zeev said:


> We bought muzzles. They are separated but what do you think about muzzles? I guess we cannot leave them on 24/7. But do you think Smokey can get some grass time with Riley if they both have muzzles?


Are they good quality muzzles?


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Petra's Dad said:


> Are they good quality muzzles?


I dunno. They're metal, cage-like and tie behind the neck with a plastic strap. They can drink and eat through them.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

I personally don't really see how they are going to do much damage to each other with a muzzle on. But that is only if you can trust your muzzle. You've already proved that the one dog could potentially kill the other one if it is able to, so it is pretty high risk if it isn't a good muzzle.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

For me it would depend on the dog's attitudes when out there together. If they're both cool with each other it might be fine. But if they are just practicing more intimidation there's no advantage in allowing it. And only under close supervision! Just my 2 cents...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Petra's Dad said:


> I personally don't really see how they are going to do much damage to each other with a muzzle on. But that is only if you can trust your muzzle. You've already proved that the one dog could potentially kill the other one if it is able to, so it is pretty high risk if it isn't a good muzzle.


I've seen dogs break ribs with a muzzle.


You need an experienced trainer to evaluate the situation and guide you in the right direction. No amount of internet guidance is going to move this relationship forward.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

David Winners said:


> I've seen dogs break ribs with a muzzle.
> 
> 
> You need an experienced trainer to evaluate the situation and guide you in the right direction. No amount of internet guidance is going to move this relationship forward.


Ok.

I didn’t know that type of damage could be done even with a muzzle.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"We bought muzzles. They are separated but what do you think about muzzles? I guess we cannot leave them on 24/7. But do you think Smokey can get some grass time with Riley if they both have muzzles? "

For Pete's sake, a thousand times no, NO! Just NO.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am surprised that they are still in the same house and you are still trying to get them together. Why do you ask for advice while Smokey was almost killed?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I think the path is pretty clear...
to keep your child safe, and both dogs alive and well, one dog needs to be rehomed.

I would rehome the one which is the most "appealing" (the youngest one, the one with the easiest friendliest personality?)

Rehoming is not a death sentence, if you are careful with it... 
I am the owner of a "recycled" rehomed dog myself, and he is happy and loved in his "new life".

I know it's hard, but it clearly sounds like the best path for you and your family - at least from what I'm reading...


----------

